# Winter Tires Sticky 2005



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Get snow tires appropriate to your climate and driving style. If you don't see too much snow during the winter, and you like to drive/corner fast then look into the H-rated or V-rated high performance snow tires like the Dunlop winter sport M2/M3 or the Blizzak LM-22/LM-25.

If your area gets heavy snow or a lot of packed snow and ice, then look into a more aggressive, Q rated snow tire like the Blizzak WS-50. Q rated winter tires like the Blizzak WS-50 offer the best in snow traction, but will give up some dry road responsiveness over an H/V rated snow tire to get it. The former Moderator Eddie ran this tire on his 330CI, and I've run these for years on my car.

New this season :

New this year is the Blizzak Revo 1. This tire is another Q rated Blizzak much like the WS-50, but trades off some loose snow and slush traction for better ice and freezing rain traction for those areas who see these conditions. If any remember the old MZ-01/MZ-02 series, the new Revo 1 is more similar to those tires. Expect slightly (and only slightly) better handling with this tire versus the WS-50. Continental has redesigned their TS series of winter tires, but they are still biased more towards dry road handling for lighter snow areas with their rounded shoulders, sporty tread patterns and higher speed rated compounds. Ditto with the Pirelli Sottozero which is replacing the older 210/240 SnowSport tires.

We had a more severe winter last year than usual yet again and demand may be higher this year, so don't wait too long. Best to have the package before it snows to put them on when you are ready rather than waiting for it to arrive after the first snow. We should have most inventory available in late September/ early October. Tires and wheels purchased together are mounted and balanced at no charge to make changeover easy.

Here is a direct link to the winter tires area :

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Deep snow. Icy intersections. Advanced technology.

Perfect weather for tires!

Change your tires with the seasons. With winter tires mounted on their own wheels, you can install a seasonal Tire & Wheel Package yourself. When the weather changes, you're ready. When the seasons change again, your summer package goes back on. With it comes performance optimized for the season.

:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:

Take a look at The Tire Rack's Preferred Winter Tire & Wheel Package for the 2001-2005 BMW 330Ci Coupe Sport Package:

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2...0Ci+Coupe+Sprt+Pkg&autoYear=2005&autoModClar=

Preferred Packages are the easiest way to outfit your vehicle for winter -- the ideal winter solution!

Packages arrive to you mounted, balanced and with all the installation hardware you'll need, your Preferred Package is easy to bolt right on.

:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:

Preferred Packages are available for other BMWs as well. Or, you can build your own by selecting from the various tire and wheel (both steel and alloy) options that we have.

Read more about or build your own Winter Tire & Wheel Package here:

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/snow/changeover.jsp


----------

